# MICROclimate B1ME



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

as a fan of habistat ive heard on this forum a few times how good the microclimate range is,so i took the chance today of buying one ,i needed another dimming stat anyway,after driving many miles round the black country to try to find a good price , habistat dimming from £53 t0 £60 and found a microclimate b1me foe £48.76 ok price,and ill tell you something its brill,and its got the nightime temp drop im converted this is a fab bit of kit and a fantastic price.ill be selling my 1 week old habistat dimming one soon to get another one of these, 10/10 well worth buying


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

there cheap at camzoo mate ,,i have to agree they are better than habistat the controller cannot be accidentally moved


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks steve,i think yiu was one of them folks that said there really good,ill have a look on camzoo.hope the loft conversion is coming along ! lools like hard graft but it will be worth it in the end
cheers


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

> as a fan of habistat ive heard on this forum a few times how good the microclimate range is,so i took the chance today of buying one ,i needed another dimming stat anyway,after driving many miles round the black country to try to find a good price , habistat dimming from £53 t0 £60 and found a microclimate b1me foe £48.76 ok price,and ill tell you something its brill,and its got the nightime temp drop im converted this is a fab bit of kit and a fantastic price.ill be selling my 1 week old habistat dimming one soon to get another one of these, 10/10 well worth buying


I was just gonna put a new thread up asking about these. i am looking for a new stat and am not toos ure what to go for as the info on various sites is a bit hit and miss. If its really that good am gonna have to get me one! whats the differnece between this one and a dimming stat tho?

am tryin to upgrade all my stats as i just bought what the shop recomended last time and they are just plain matstats.


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

the microclimate aint got a big knob on the front,great if you have light fingered kids in the house,and its got a night temp so when it starts to get dark the temp drops and when it gets light agian it starts to rise,i was amazed by the price really good piece of kit,


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

that sounds like just what i need. my sons leopard gecko is in his room and his little brother (little sh*t more like!) keeps trying to play with the knob on the stat. Is it ok to use with ceramics? would want it to go with my royals and also one with the gecko. Better tell my hubby to get the credit card out!


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes bloke at the rep shop said its ok 4 them and bulbs.i only live 10 min drive from where they make them,they were closed today im goin down in the week to see how much they sell them for so ill be cutting out the middle man.steve said there cheap on zoocam but there £49.24 , carnt moan at that price


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

let me know how you get on, if you can get them a bit cheaper i would rather pay you a few quid difference to pick me some up and pop em in the post. the only thing is, new stats will lead me to start redoing the vivs and before you know it its gonna cost me fortune in bits and bobs!


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

ill P.M in the week on prices they give me


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

888reptiles.co.uk sell them at £31.49 (B2ME - The Pulse one!) and because you are spending over £29.99 you get the free delivery too.

These units are great, I got one of the B2ME ones for my BRB, its the Pulse stat with night time drop and worked out cheaper than just the habistat with the night eye connection, never mind also having to buy the habistat moon/sun sensor on top of that.

You can get them in Pulse or Dimmer, the microclimate website tells you the difference between them all and recommends the dimmer for light emmiting heaters and the pulse for non light emmiting heaters (ceramics/heatmats etc..)

Really good value....: victory:


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is the info on the different stats available from Microclimate. 

Microclimate Vivarium Thermostats

: victory:


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for that ill have a look on there site,there a great thermostat and really good priced,only wish vivs were cheap id have a house full of snakes !!!!


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

I've just had the B2ME from 888reptiles. Great piece of kit. Great price and free delivery. If you get the B2ME you can't run a light off it just a heater, I've got ceramic for my Tokays. If you want light, you need the B1ME.

The microclimate website is more informative about their products than 888reptiles.


----------



## NT666 (Mar 2, 2008)

yes 888 are really cheap.infact i carnt beleave how cheap they can sell them for.


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

The 888 price is cheaper than buying from microclimate direct.


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

was going down there this week to see how much they was direct.but sharnt bother now.i wonder how much 888 buy them for ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

thats where ile be going from now on then 

nice share guys


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

OK then quick question; if you get a unit with the "magic eye" bit on it, how does that work if the viv is in a room where the lights may go on and off? ie for the moment my viv is in the dining room/kitchen area, so we may only go in there twice in the evening; so the light will be off most of the time but will be switched on when we go into make a cuppa or whatever. How does that affect the stat?


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

mines in the living room its ok all day and when it gets dark the moon light comes on to start dropping the temp but cause its dark you put the lights on which the unit thinks its day time so it turns off again ,i think unless u put your unit right by a window so it monitors the nataral light settings out side you have to do the best you can ive set mine to drop 10 degrees through out the night , and dont for get it will stay on longer through the summer months cause its lighter nights and turn off longer in the winter months cause it gets dark quicker , if you get my drift , this mimics a natural enviroment


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I have 2 of them and they have been great for about a year now  I have found though that one is more reactive to the light levels (not by much though) 

And yes the settings are the same on both


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

SteveL said:


> thats where ile be going from now on then
> 
> nice share guys


No prob... took me ages to track down the cheapest place, the price difference with different suppliers can be massive...: victory:

They must have some sort of deal with microclimate to be able to offer the prices they do on them, cheaper than a normal Habistat mat stat......


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

On the underside of the B2ME unit there is a screw adjuster for the sensitivity of the magic eye. Fiddle with it 'til you're happy!!!!!!!!


----------

